# Happy Birthday, pjk!



## Andreaillest (Feb 26, 2011)

As we all know Patrick(pjk) is the owner of this site and today is his birthday! 
Happy birthday, Patrick and thank you for the work you put into running a safe and friendly community discussion forum.


----------



## hic2482w (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, a happy birthday to Patrick from me as well!


----------



## ianography (Feb 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, dude! How old are you?


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 26, 2011)

Happy happy birfday!!


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> Happy birthday, dude! How old are you?


At the bottom of the site it says he is 22. Along with other members' birthdays.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Mister PJK, many blessings in your life and thank you for this site


----------



## Erzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Selkie (Feb 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, and like many others,a lot of thanks for a great community site :tu


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, but today isn- OH THAT PATRICK.

Happy birthday .


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 27, 2011)

YAY notPATRICKjameson! congrats on another year!


----------



## MadHatter1213 (Feb 27, 2011)

happy birthday!! thanks, also, for this great forum


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pat!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, pjk!
(it rimes )


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 27, 2011)

Birthday!


----------



## r_517 (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Patrick;P


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy birthday! Thanks for such a great forum!

Also, congrats on winning the CO Springs open today! A nice birthday present, no?


----------



## chikato_tan (Feb 27, 2011)

happy birthday admin, thanks for everything


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 27, 2011)

So if he "owns" the forum, it is like a company that can be bought and sold?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 27, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> So if he "owns" the forum, it is like a *website* that can be bought and sold?



fixed

yes.


----------



## theace (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday man!


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Feb 27, 2011)

happy birthday, dude!


----------



## Mirzon (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Patrick!!!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday PJK



Andreaillest said:


> running a safe community


 
I dont really quite get what you mean here, its not exactly going to be dangerous...


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy birthday!
And 04mucklowd, there are forums like SS (safe), and there are forums like 4Chan ("unsafe").


----------



## pjk (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, my pleasure.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 28, 2011)

It was awesome seeing you win the 3x3 event at the competition on your birthday and that cake was really good. Hope you had a great one!


----------



## Xishem (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy birthday! And thanks for a wonderful site to build our wonderful community.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2012)

Bump. 

Happy birthday Pat!


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 26, 2012)

Today is his birthday? 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Brest (Feb 26, 2012)

Aww yeah! Happy birthday Pat. =)


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy birthday PJK! Thanks for this aweshummmm site!


----------



## benskoning (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Pat!


----------



## KJ (Feb 26, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAT! (my birthday's in a week or so too)


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't like mindless birthday congratulations, propably because of Facebook. But I do want to show my appreciation and wish you a pleasant day, therefore, I do as I always do. QoSlIj DatIvjaj Patrick


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy 23rd birthday Patrick!Hope you have a fun day today.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy birthday PJK hope its a good one!


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy birthday!

In honor of Pat's birthday he automatically wins Colorado Springs 2012. loljk


----------



## ottozing (Feb 26, 2012)

happy birthday pat. thanks for making this awesome forum.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Pat! Thanks for this cool forum


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2012)

Happy cake day!


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh hey, Happy Birthday PJK!


----------



## pjk (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------

